# Wagner Tuning Intercooler Kits ON SALE at eurocollective



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*eurocollective is proud to announce we are now a stocking dealer of Wagner Tuning Intercooler kits!!!*


















*Here are the full details on the kit:*
This high performance intercooler provides a 10% larger frontal surface area and 27% more volume compared to the original *S3* intercooler. 

Optimized by CAD, the new competition-high-speed core and cast aluminum end tanks give this intercooler excellent cooling properties. Flow analyses and simulations were created to optimize the design. This intercooler is the best choice when it comes to performance gains and low intake temperatures.

The new Tube and Fin design is much lighter than comparable bar and plate offerings from other manufacturers, and even with the increased size it only weighs 2kg (4.4lbs) more than the original S3 intercooler!

Fitment is easy, replacing the OEM intercooler with no modifications needed.

*Kit Contents:*
1 x Wagner Intercooler
2 x Silicone Hoses
4 x hose clamps
1 x Aluminum Adapter
1 x Installation instructions








*Comparison to OEM S3 intercooler - Wagner Tuning kit measures (610x440x55 mm)*








*Close Up of Tube and Fin construction*

More Photos - Factory S3 intercooler vs Wagner Tuning










*Be the first to get the 24h Endurance Race tested Wagner Tuning Intercooler in North America!

$850+ shipping - CLICK HERE TO PURCHASE ONLINE!!!!!

For a limited time we are offering the kit for $850 shipped within the Lower 48 States!*

*PM, Email or Call for more information!!! :thumbup:

Glen @ eurocollective :beer:*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

for you dyno guys I dug up some testing photos











"Now the long awaited dyno diagram of Dom´s VW Golf GTI MK5 Stage 4!
Revo Technik Stage 4 Performance Software, TheTurboEngineers TTE420+ Prototype Turbocharger, Wagner Tuning 2.0TFSi Intercooler, Edel01 Handmade 3,5" exhaust system .....etc.

Hard facts:
Based on AXX ECU, fully built engine with OEM BWJ pistons with stock compression ratio of 9.8:1 and IE rods. Mid level boost 2.25 bar (32psi) peak boost at 3400rpm & holding 1.4 bar (20psi) up to 7000rpm...NO WMI OR E85!

PREPARED AND TUNED BY TKEngineering.de
*measured with Toyo R888 at 1.9 Bar (28psi) filling pressure, tires are slipping on the dyno! "

More info to come :beer:
If you are looking for specific info shoot us a PM

Let us know if you have any questions!

Matt


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

*Seems Legit.*
Day 2 of the sale!

I found an interesting write up that someone did comparing the Wagner Intercooler to just about every Intercooler out there.
As someone who was personally going to do the S3 one a couple months ago I'm glad I didn't.

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=180325

As always feel free to let us know if you have any questions.

Thanks 

Matt @ eurocollective


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*LOL Star Wars Imperial Help Desk the ID 10 T Error *

There is some quality space comedy for you :thumbup:

Its been a great, and hectic week but we are ready for the weekend!

We will be in and out of the office this weekend working on more projects, so PM or email us if you have any questions.

Thanks!
Glen @ *euro*collective :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I wonder if this would be a bit Chewy?*

It was a quiet weekend at the shop - someone hit a transformer & the cable dmark for the neighborhood on Friday evening and put power and internet out until about 3pm today. 

Luckily we had power, but a weekend without internet was a bit weird - so we got a bunch of wrenching done instead!

We are still catching up on emails and PM's right now, but we wanted to post quickly and let you know replies are on their way and not to worry about your orders as we were able to ship off of our FedEx software and print the orders off of the site with our mobile phones [up]

Tracking numbers may be a bit late as well, as the system updates itself.

Let us know if you have any questions, we will be here for a few hours!

Thanks, 
Glen @ *euro*collective


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

*WOW! SUCH NATURE! MUCH BEAUTY!*


Hey guys first off I'd like to say thanks for all the questions and orders I have been receiving. It is really exciting to see people interested in such a great product.
We would like to give a quick shout out to some of the guys rocking the kits now that have also put in a good word as well :beer:

As always we are always ready to answer your questions!

Also! speaking of birds! click the icons and follow us on Twitter ,Facebook and Instagram (the last two sites have nothing to do with birds)

  

Thanks,

Matt @ Eurocollective


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*1142EMA......Filet O Fish... Stormtrooper....Classic Robot Chicken*

This clip never ceases to brighten my day :beer:

Another busy week at the new *eurocollective*.

The new website *www.eurocollective.com* is coming along nicely, with more and more products being added every week.










We currently have free shipping on all orders over $230 within the Lower 48 States!

We are also looking for your input on any new products or lines you would like us to carry in the future!

Let us know if you have any questions or suggestions :thumbup:

Thanks!

*Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Moral of the story - the Emperor drinks Cherry Coke [cool]*

Well its Humpday here at EC, and we are closing out one of the busiest January's in our head office's history.

From the Staff at the new *EuroCollective*, we thank you all for making that happen!

All orders received today are packed and ready for pickup, and tracking numbers have been issued and emailed out.

Thanks again, and let us know if you have any additional questions!

*Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I know I normally post Star Wars related stuff, but this was priceless *

Another busy weekend at EC, even with the Superbowl and the crazy weather rolling through the USA and Canada!

Many of you have received the products you purchased from *eurocollective* in the last week or two, and hopefully your installs are done so.....

*POST UP and show your setup or new style! *

There are many other forum members patiently waiting on your review on not only the product but our customer service at *eurocollective* 

We appreciate everyone's point of view and we want to hear about your experience!

Look forward to hearing from you!

Thanks, :beer:

*Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

In honor of the Seahawks parade today.

I know its a little late but thought some NFL inspired football helmets would be pretty cool to share.

I stopped by the Wagner shop today and saw a bunch of empty spaces on their shelves. 

We still have kits in stock though!


PM me if you have any questions!

Thanks,

Matt @ EuroCollective


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

*Pro tip from us here at EC, they sell this mold on amazon. Here is the link, and there's only one left*
http://www.amazon.com/Star-Pancake-...27270&sr=8-1&keywords=star+wars+pancake+molds


Happy Thursday Everybody!

Its a rainy day here at the office but we are still taking orders and shipping out kits.
(And sliding around in the rain like I did this morning :laugh

PM us if you have any questions!

Thanks,

*Matt @ EuroCollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I know, another Non-Star Wars post - but it is pretty Epic!*

It was an all hands on deck, pretty crazy day yesterday at our Fresno Warehouse - the first real rain of the year in the Central Valley (yeah I know right) and the garage/shop section flooded!

But despite the flood drill, we were able to get everyone's order processed, and shipped and our project cars to high ground.

Tracking numbers for all orders should be in your inbox. If you don't find your tracking, check your Spam folder and if it is not there PM me directly for an update.

Thanks!
*Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Leave the VW at home - Take the Tauntaun*

For those of you who are getting hit with Winter Storm Pax in the next 24 hours (some with 12-18") - if you have drive take it easy!

We have been notified by FedEx that some routes will be affected, but deliveries will be rescheduled or given the option for pickup at your local FedEx facility.

Thanks again to everyone for their PM's, Emails and orders! 

Let us know if you have any questions :beer:

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

*Give her meat this valentines day :heart:*



Hey Everyone! National singles awareness day is tomorrow. We will be open and shipping out Intercoolers to your real girlfriend/boyfriend, your car.

I'd also like to quickly thank all the people who are asking a bunch of questions. We are excited about all the buzz we are hearing about these.

As always feel free to PM us with any questions you may have.

Thanks,

*Matt @ EuroCollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Snow Day / Valentines Day / Friday*

An amazing day today at *eurocollective* - a tonne of PM's, Calls and Orders - so much so that we are just shutting down now!

We have a couple installs tomorrow as well as digging deeper into a couple of in house project cars so hit us up and we will be happy to reply!

Have a great weekend! :beer:

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Having trouble finding what you are looking for? Google works, but you could always just PM us *

A very busy weekend at EC, with a crazy amount of orders shipping this afternoon - Thanks!!!

Tracking numbers are being updated in the system within the hour.

All PM's and Emails have been replied to - Let us know if you have any questions :thumbup:

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective* :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

*I laughed way too hard at this.*


Hey everyone!
hope you are all enjoying your Wednesday. Super busy day today answering your questions. The sale is still going on in Full force.

Feel free to PM me with any questions you may have about the kit and I will answer them as soon as possible.

Thanks,

*Matt @ EuroCollective*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

I moved around some pallets of product this afternoon and this is how I felt the whole time.

Happy Thursday!

A lot of inventory moving off the shelves today. We still have kits in stock and are shipping daily!

PM me with any questions you may have! 

Thanks!

*Matt @ euroCollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*KABOOOOMMMMMMM!!!!!*

*Welcome to the Weekend folks!*

All orders have been processed and shipped out today, and tracking numbers have been emailed out.

Have a great weekend, and don't hesitate to contact us if you have any questions on any of the products we carry.

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Just because they are cute and fuzzy, does not mean that they are not trying to eat you - kinda like Cats....*

Well now that the Olympics are over, we can get back to normal life :thumbup:

Another great weekend, thanks for all the questions and requests for quotes. If you have not received a reply, please resend your question as we have replied to all open messages!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I am surprised he made this Shot *

*Just a reminder for those of you looking for quotes on any of our products, please include all your information so we can get you a quick response!

The best way to get an accurate and expedited quote is to Copy the text below and Paste it into a PM or Email:*

*Year:
Model:
Make:
Platform (i.e. MK2,MK4, MK5 etc...):
2wd or AWD:
Motor:
Ship to Zip / Postal Code:*

We look forward to hearing from you!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Check this out!

This is some testing done by one of the European Wagner dealers ShifTech Luxembourg on the new WRC Polo on the OEM intercooler vs the Wagner:










This was performed this year by Shiftech Luxembourg 










OEM installed :










WAGNER installed:










Final Power comparo:










*Wagner intercoolers FTW*

*PM us with your car & ship to info for a personalized quote!!!*

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Anyone see Jim Parsons aka Sheldon Cooper on SNL on the weekend *

Well another weekend of adverse weather across the USA and Canada - Huge waves, sink holes, rain at the Heritage Classic in Vancouver, snow on the east coast closing businesses today. Crazy Crazy.

Meanwhile in Arizona:

http://cdn.*************.net/instances/500x/44665782.jpg

Another busy day at the EC warehouse. All orders were processed and shipped out, and all PM's and emails replied to.

As always, we are here if you have any questions on any of the products we sell or service, just let us know!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Do you go through the door, or just miss it....*

March is always a crazy month at EC, and 2014 is no different. We are putting out a record number of orders so far this month (BIG THANKS!!!!) :thumbup: :thumbup: 

We are doing our best to get orders out as soon as they come in, right up until the last minute when FedEx & UPS are picking up.

Tracking numbers and updates on open orders are being sent out as this is being posted. :beer:

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Next Level Star Wars Casual Friday *

This has been one crazy week - just about as crazy as these guys ^^ 

I know it may get repetitive, but we really appreciate all the questions emails and PM's and of course the orders :thumbup:

The show season is starting soon in some parts of the country, and we are already preparing to get on the road for 2014!

If you have any questions, we are here to help! PM, Email or call us and we will be happy to provide any and all information we can on the products we offer.

Have a great weekend!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

*If Endor had bears I feel like Return of The Jedi would have been a lot more awesome.*

Happy Wednesday guys! 

hopefully everyone is shaking off that winter snow and is getting ready for show season!
The Wagner kits not only add performance but also are an impressive mod to tell people about.

We are shipping kits daily!

PM me If you have any questions!

Thanks!

*Matt @ EuroCollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thats soooo Rachet - Happy Monday!*

We hope you all had a great weekend! Just a quick bump this afternoon so we can get back to giving shipping a hand getting your weekend orders out.

Let us know if you have any application questions or would like a quote for your vehicle :beer:

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Who Else could use a Vacation???*

Well it has been quite a week so far. Ran out of time both Tuesday and Wednesday to post as all hands were on deck getting orders processed and shipped!

Thanks again for all the PM's and emails with Requests for Quotes.

Let us know if you have any questions on suspension or any other upgrade parts for your VW!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*MY KIND OF PARENTING!*

We are on the last week of the KW Mail In Rebate program, so if you are looking at getting a set now is the time! :thumbup:

Our staff is finally back to full strength and orders & tracking should be getting out a bit faster from now on.

Thanks to everyone who has sent in questions or Requests for Quotes :beer:

Let us know if you have any questions, we are here to help!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Pirated star wars*

Busy day at the EC office, taking questions and quotes all morning then a afternoon of shipping and taking inventory.

Thanks to everyone sending in PM's with Requests for quotes.

Let us know if you have any questions!

*Thanks!*

*Glen @ EuroCollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*So Who is going to Wookies in the Woods next week???? LOL *

Another great week at EC thanks to all of you!

Our shipping department is just wrapping up the last few orders as the FedEx driver waits patiently to pick them up!

We can still get express shipments out for those of you wrenching to get done for events coming up in the next week 

We look forward to hearing from you!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Friday Lolz *

Crazy week here at EC, thanks to everyone who contacted us and of course a special thanks for all the orders!

Looks like it will be a car maintenance weekend, so we will be in and out of the shop and will do our best to answer any questions that come in as soon as we see them 

If you are at an event this weekend like Wookies in the Woods, snap some pics and tag @eurocollective or #eurocollective - we love to see whats happening out there!!!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*BACK TO THE DAILY GRIND *

Thanks to everyone who sent in PM's, emails and orders over the weekend :thumbup:

Our staff is busy responding to your questions, and packing up your orders to ship out today, and as always tracking information will follow no later than 6:00pm Pacific time tonight!

Let us know if you have any questions on your order, or any of the product lines we carry eace:

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

*It only cost him a buck*


Happy wednesday everyone!

This morning has been an eventful one here at the EC offices (including me receiving a speeding ticket on the way to work)

The Wagner kits keep shipping out daily.

Let us know if you have any questions!

Also follow us on twitter, Facebook and instagram.



  

*Thanks!
Matt @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*SHOW TIME!!!*

It has been a long tough week here at EC - with a hardcore cold/flu taking out all of our staff this week and preventing me from posting as usual.

We have been able to get all PM's, emails and orders answered and processed even with the staff setbacks!

As the only person currently still standing here, I will be down at the CCC show with Solo Werks this weekend helping out on their booth and hanging out with great friends!

If you are in So Cal or the Chatsworth area of north west LA ish.. stop by! 

Here is the show information on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/events/578020825616406/

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Monday errr, Tuesday *

*Thanks to everyone that came out to the Euro Car Show on Saturday at California Car Cover!*

It was great to meet some of you in person during my time on the Solo Werks Booth :beer:

Check out the video above for a quick overview of the day. They are looking at expanding the event to a larger venue next year, so we look forward to that!

Now back to business! All PM's and emails have been answered and orders processed and shipped.

Tracking should be in everyone's inbox already.

Let us know if you have any questions, we are here to help!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Hump Day Video! Who wants to adopt an AT-AT *

Another busy day at EC - with everyone out sick but me!!! Early posting today so I can get everyone's orders out on time:beer:

Feel free to post up your install pictures of the Wagner Intercoolers on your VW or Audi in this thread!

Let us know if you have any questions on any of the products we carry!

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

*Happy Thursday Everybody!*

Found some pictures of Glen's TT when he installed the Wagner Intercooler and thought you guys would like to see it.

The car definitely feels like it pulls harder and "breathes" better. The quality of the construction is amazing as well.

































We Have kits in stock and are ready to ship.

Let us know if you have any questions!

*Thanks,*

*Matt @ EuroCollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey Everyone, 

*Quick note on this install on my 2002 TT Quattro 225 hp* - I had the car apart due to a failed timing belt so I thought it would be a great time to upgrade 

The complete install was done in my home garage with a small tool set and it was very simple. The most difficult part was adjusting the cooler mounting position to ensure that my OEM bumper headlight washers were clearing the new pipes 

*COMING SOON!*

We will be doing an installation on a new B6 Passat Wagon 2.0t FSI in the next month or so, once I complete the necessary repairs to the car (FSI motor Intake cam, follower, fuel pump etc... it was out of the factory warranty when the previous owner had these fail  )

More info to come!

If you have any specific data or images or any other information you would like us to cover when we do our installation, just let us know via a post, PM or email to [email protected]

*Thanks!
Glen @ eurocollective*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

*But first, let me take a selfie.*


Happy Thursday everyone!

It has been an exciting morning here at the EC offices filled with Chorizo breakfast burritos, answering Pm's and Emails, and talking about the Game 7 hockey games that happened last night.

We still have Plenty of Intercoolers here in stock!

Remember, the high performance Wagner intercooler provides a 10% larger frontal surface area and 27% more volume compared to the original S3 intercooler. 

More surface + more volume = *more cooling!*

Let us know if you have any questions!

Thanks!

*Matt @ EuroCollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Anyone else wish they had a Sand Crawler this weekend?*

BACK IN STOCK!!!! Wagner Tuning is now fully stocked on the VW FSi/TSI intercoolers!!! :thumbup: and they will be shipping directly from Germany to our USA customers while their warehouse order is in transit :thumbup:

All back orders will be sent out tomorrow, so look for tracking info tomorrow night!

Let us know if there are any questions we can answer for you! :beer:

Thanks
Sales @ EuroCollective


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*More VW intercoolers rolling through production at Wagner! - This time for the Golf R MK7*

*Impressive temperature drop:*










*And flow stats (pressure drop measurements):*










If you need some of this cooling in your VW's life, just PM us for more details!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Well we sort of skipped our Monday bump - It was not the day we were looking for - Move Along....*

Quick Tuesday Bump & Update.

All orders have been shipped, and all PM's and emails replied to.

Let us know if you have any questions!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

*Happy Wednesday everyone!*

WE NOW OFFER WAGNER INTERCOOLERS FOR TDI APPLICATIONS!!

We currently have several in stock and are excited to offer it at the same price as the standard turbo application.

*This means that all Wagner tuning Intercoolers are only* *$850 Shipped anywhere to the lower 48 states.*

PM us for more info or any questions you may have about fitment.

Thanks!
[email protected]*Eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Like we need a day to do this - our guys do this every day *

It has been a crazy week for us here at EC, with new warehouse equipment arriving and keeping up with orders, PM's and emails - and the odd vehicle project as well!

Have a great weekend wherever you are and whatever you are doing - and stay safe!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

*Y u no sink battleship!?!*

Happy Wednesday everyone!

We still Have wagner intercoolers in stock *Including* TDI applications.

PM me with any questions!

Thanks 
*Matt @ EuroCollective*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

*Episode VII : a new girlfriend.*

unlike the actual death star my wallet was never rebuilt after the last girlfriend.

don't have a girlfriend but have a turbo'd car? hook it up with a Wagner intercooler!

*We now have TDI applications in stock as well!*

PM us for more info regarding application fit and questions.

Thanks,

*Matt @ EuroCollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I wonder how many people on the street would get this.... *

*Great end to another great week at EuroCollective!*

Thank you to everyone who contacted us this week, and of course for all the orders.

We will be in and out of the office as usual on the weekend, working on personal projects and a bit of paperwork - so hit us up if you have any questions!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*MONDAY!!!! Where is my Thermal Detonator - or Coffee. Either Way*

We hope our East Coast customers that attended H20 made it home safe and with a minimal number of tickets 

Thanks to everyone for the questions and orders over the weekend! All orders and questions have been processed and answered, and tracking numbers should already be in your inbox's.

Looking forward to seeing many of our West Coast customers at #OccupyBigBear aka Oktoberfest 2014 presented by Solo Werks this weekend! For more information check out the Facebook page Here:
*
https://www.facebook.com/OccupyBigBear*

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

We have arrived at Big Bear CA for Oktoberfest #OccupyBigBear presented by Dub Nation and Solo-Werks 

Looking forward to a great weekend with old and new friends and some awesome Euro's!

Stop by the Solo Werks booth and say hi if you are attending!

Have a great weekend!

Sales @ EuroCollective


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*#OccupyBigBear / Oktoberfest presented by Solo Werks - What a great Event Weekend!*

It was great seeing so many of our customers out at the events over the course of the weekend - we look forward to next years event being even bigger and better [up]

As always thanks again for all the orders and questions over the weekend - we did not post on Monday as it was an all hands on deck day to ensure everything was done on time and all orders were sent out.

Let us know if you have any additional questions, we are here to help!

Thanks, 
Sales @ EuroCollective


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

*He's the most interesting Sith in the world.*

Happy Wednesday y'all.

busy day here at the EC office as some of us are still settling in after the fun shenanigans at the Oktoberfest show. All PM's and emails have been replied to that were sent over the weekend.

We still have kits in stock and are shipping daily.

PM us with any fitment questions.

Thanks,

*Matt @ Eurocollective*

*follow us on social media for cool updates,stories,builds and of course FREE STUFF!!!!!*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Alderaan chunks everywhere!!!!*

Mid Week bump while on the road - thanks to everyone for the orders this week! All orders received by 3PM PST today have been processed and shipped, so check your email for tracking.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*So who else is carving a masterpiece pumpkin for Halloween??*

*Post up if you have any epic designs for this year!*

The end to another long week, and we are ready for the weekend :beer:

As always we are working hard to get everyone's orders out this afternoon and all PM's and emails answered.

*Thanks!

Sales @ EuroCollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*So who is in Winter Mode already??? *

Quick Tuesday bump!

Thanks again for all the questions PM's email's and orders :beer:

For those of you looking for more reviews, we are too and will post up any links we find to other user experiences as they come in!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*More Reviews! Post them UP!!!!*

If any *eurocollective* customer have any reviews on product purchased from EC, please post them up! We have quite a few Vortex members requesting more User Feedback on our products and our service :beer:

We look forward to hearing from you!!!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*

(photo courtesy of Stealth Tuned Pretoria)


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*MMMMMMMM - TTRS Wagner Matte Black & Carbon Goodness*

We hope you all had a great weekend! 

We spent some time with the Wagner USA / Germany staff on the weekend at a #SEMAPrep party, and learned of some of the new projects they are releasing at SEMA this year as well as plans for next season :thumbup:

We will be installing one of their intercoolers on our shop B6 Passat Wagon 2.0t in the next month or so, stay tuned for install and testing pics opcorn:

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*

courtesy of German Wagner Tuning tuner www.muggianu-turbo.de


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

*Eurocollective* Now has Mk7 Golf/GTI/R applications in stock!









*
No need to go to the gym because these gains are ridiculous.*










We still have every other application in stock as well!

Shoot us over a PM and we will hook you up with one of the best Intercoolers out on the market.

Thanks,

*Matt @ EuroCollective*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

*This combines my two favorite things.*

Happy Thursday Everyone!

Productive day here at the office with a ton of PM's being replied to.

We still have all applications in stock and are excited about all the cool feedback we are getting.

PM us with any questions you may have!

Thanks,


*Matt @ Eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*I hate having to explain my costume *

Happy Halloween to everyone out there! Stay safe and remember to keep your car away from fireworks - and firework related fallout!!!!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*SEMA 2014 has Begun!!! *

Check out the SEMA trailer produced by our friends at Photo MD Media

Our whole team is out at the SEMA show this week, but we are field testing our mobile office concept...:beer: so we will be available via PM and Phone during regular business hours all week, but the shipping department will be limited. (if you get our voicemail, please leave a message and we will call you back!)

We will be posting up pics on Thursday of our adventures so far.

Let us know if you have any questions or would like to see anything in particular from this years show.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

*First image transmitted from Philae after landing on a comet.*

Happy wednesday everyone!

We are back from SEMA and have replied to all the PM's you guys have sent in.

We also had a chance to see some new applications that Wagner has been working on and they are awesome!

Stay tuned for pictures from the Show!


PM us with any questions!

Thanks,

*Matt @ EuroCollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*#Handbreaktheinternet*

If you haven't seen it already, what are you waiting for?

The staff here at EC have had this on repeat all day  Another great one from the Hoonigans (still not as good as the GK5 in San Fran IMHO)

Just a quick Monday bump as we wind down another crazy Monday!

Let us know if you have any additional questions.

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

*If I ever tried to Parkour. *

Happy Wednesday Everyone!


Hope the Blizzard conditions Don't have you snowed in. Here in California we are experiencing quite the winter. 
There was a bit of dew on my car this morning and I had to turn my seat warmer on low.


We are shipping kits daily however Fedex is expecting delays to the State of New York.

If you have ordered a kit and live in New York do not worry. The kits will arrive but may be a day or two later than expected.

As always guys please stay safe and don't try to drive your cars out...... unless you know, you got a sweet Allroad.

Pm me with any Questions,

Thanks

*Matt @ EuroCollective*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

*Peep this hot beat yo!*

Hope everyone is having a Good Thursday!

Still experiencing slight delays in shipping to new york.

If you ordered a kit don't worry they are on the way!

still have plenty of inventory in stock Including the new TDI applications!!!!


PM me with any questions!

Thanks,

*Matt @ EuroCollective*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

*In case you missed it.*

Happy Tuesday everyone!

Hope everyone is having a good start to the week. Hope you guys enjoyed your holiday food!

All pm's have been replied to.

We still have plenty of Kits on the shelves.

Let me know if you have any questions!!


Thanks,
*Matt @ EuroCollective*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

* Waiting for your intercooler to arrive like*

Happy Wednesday!

Fun day here the office as everyone tries to avoid me because I have a stuffy nose!

Still shipping out kits. If your looking for the perfect gift to get yourself this Christmas i'd choose one of the wagner intercoolers.
And remember We now have *TDI applications*
in stock!

PM me with any questions or comments,


Thanks
*Matt @ EuroCollective*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

*We do this at the office all the time. *

Happy Thursday!

Busy day today with a lot of questions regarding holiday shipping. The best way to guarantee your kit by Christmas is to order as soon as possible. 

All pm's have been replied to!

And remember We now have *TDI applications*
in stock!

PM me with any questions or comments,


Thanks
*Matt @ EuroCollective*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

*This is what your pets do while you run to the parts store.*

Happy Thursday!


Fun and busy day today.

I've been shipping kits for the holidays all morning!

If you ordered a kit in the past few days you should receive a tracking number and they are on their way!!

Well, the weather channel says California is going to have 60 MPH winds so I'm off to buy a kite.

PM me with any questions!


Thanks,

*Matt @ EuroCollective*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

*The benefits of having AAA *

It's Wednesday!

Hope everyone is just about done with all their holiday shopping. All finished? Treat yourself to a Wagner Intercooler!

We now have *TDI applications* in stock!

PM me with any questions you may have.

Thanks,

*Matt @ EuroCollective*

*Follow us on social media!*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Festive Beer Friday - Star Wars Style*

If we had the time and the resources, our shop would have the ability to do this year round!

Early quick bump today, trying to get everyone's orders out to hopefully arrive by Christmas :grinsanta:

We are here if you have any questions!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Do you want to Kill a Snowman?  *

*Happy Holidays & Merry Christmas to everyone on VWVortex :beer:!*

We will be closed from now until Monday December 29th for a well deserved break for our staff and families!

As always we are available online via PM or Email, but we may be a bit slower to respond as we hope to be enjoying the company of friends and family (along with a few adult beverages!)

Stay safe!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Quick Monday Bump - Anyone else want to kill that Elf???*

Let us know if you have any questions on the correct application / part number for your car!

*Thanks!
Sales @ eurocollective*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

Happy Friday!

Another week down in the books. A lot of questions regarding availability and shipping. 

Show Season is coming up fast!

All pm's have been replied to!

And remember We now have *TDI applications*
in stock!

PM me with any questions or comments,


Thanks
*Matt @ EuroCollective*


----------

